# String n-mal ausgeben



## Zhazh (25. Okt 2017)

Hi,

ich möchte einen bestimmte von mir definierten String n-mal ausgeben. Ich kann das in einer einfachen if-Schleife oder in einer while-Schleife abbilden. Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich keine "String" mit bspw. "int" multiplizieren kann.

Mein Code würde folgendermaßen aussehen:


```
public class Supidupi {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
       int n = 10;
       String s = "Super ";
       
       while (n>=0) {
       s = s + s;   
       System.out.println(s);
       }    
    }
}
```

Problem an de ganzen Sache ist, dass die Prüfung der While-Schleife keinen Sinn macht. Ich kann keine String mit int prüfen, wie z.B. "while (s<=n)". Ziel meiner Ausgabe ist, dass bei einem Wert n=3 "Super Super Super" ausgeben wird und er nach dreimal auch wirklich stoppt. 

Habt ihr da Lösungsansätze?

Viele Grüße
Zhazh


----------



## Robat (25. Okt 2017)

Dekrementier das n doch einfach nach jedem Schleifendurchlauf.


----------



## Zhazh (25. Okt 2017)

Japp das war es. Danke dir.

So sieht jetzt der Code aus


```
public class SupiDupi {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
       int n=10;
       String s = "Super ";
       
       while (n>1) {
       s= s + "Super ";  
       n--;
       }    
       System.out.println(s);
    }
}
```


----------

